# Adding Wellbutrin to Lexapro



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a visit with my psychiatrist today who decided to add Wellbutrin SR to my daily dose of 15mg of Lexapro. I've been on Lexapro for about 6 months, and lately my depression has gotten worse, so she decided to start me with 50mg of Wellbutrin for the first 3 days and then to up it to 100 mg.

Starting tomorrow, I will be taking both meds in the mornings, instead of the evening when I was taking the Lexapro.

My request is for anyone who's been on Wellbutrin to let me know of their experiences, if they'd like to share. How did it work for you? Did it make you tired or give you more energy? Any side effects? Did it help with the depression? At what dosage?

Any response/input from my wonderful SASers will be greatly appreciated. Also, feel free to ask me about my RX past, which includes Paxil, Zoloft, Effexor, Lamictal, klonopin, xanax, and some others which I'd have to look up.

Sincerely,
Demian


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

- How did it work for you? 

It works well and I am more motivated, focused, and energetic. I'm more outgoing.

- Did it make you tired or give you more energy? 

Energy

- Any side effects? 

Insomnia and a little bit of aggressiveness

- Did it help with the depression? 

yes, definitely

- At what dosage?

I take 150 right now and the usual dose range I've taken is 150-300mg of the SR version. 

My meds list is in my signature.


----------



## lboy68001 (Jul 21, 2006)

I too am on lexapro and wellbutrin. I've been on 10mg of lexapro for many years now and been taking wellbutrin XL 150mg for about a week now. There was a big difference from the very first day of taking wellbutrin. I am very happy with the results wellbutrin has given me. I was hesitant to take it at first because i suffer from moderate SA and wellbutrin has known to increase anxiety in anxious people but i gave it a try and it surprisingly improved my SA. For all SAers out there, it doesn't hurt to try it out, everyone is wired differently and you'll never know what a medication will do for you until you try it. You can always stop taking it if it causes negative effects. I'll break down my wellbutrin results with a pros and cons list.

Pros:
Feel much more motivated
My mind feels sharper due to the stimulating effects
More overall energy
Increase in sex drive (just a little)
More social confidence
Less afraid to make eye contact during conversation
Less afraid to speak my mind
Less analytical
Less negative thoughts
Laugh a lot more
Overall attitude towards life is much more positive

Cons:
Major loss of appetite
Insomnia (until i pop a lexapro before bed)
Decrease in alcohol tolerance (btw alcohol increases the risk of seizures while on wellbutrin so i shouldn't be drinking at all but i do anyway)
Occasional restlessness 
Tendency to be blunt (i guess this could be a good thing to some people because its associated with increase in confidence)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i take wellbutrin with lexapro. It has been my combo for about a year now.


----------



## Stresscase101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I see you posted this some time ago. How is it going with the Wellbutrin? Has it helped? Have you noticed a difference? 
I ask because my Dr had me on Lexapro for a month and we just added Wellbutrin hoping that it would counter the sexual, and tiredness side effects... So far, I haven't been feeling as relaxed. Been very irritable. I am wondering if taking both in the morning might make a difference since right now I am only taking Wellbutrin in the morning and the lexapro at night.


----------

